# need operating knowledge on my holder c202



## Frank77 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi everyone
I'm new to the forum. I just picked up a Holder c202 with just over 1500hrs. Everything is in good shape but I'm puzzled a bit on the operation of the engine speed dial and its proper operation and also the speed switch.does anyone here know these machines?


----------

